# Augmented reality glasses make us good-looking apparently



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/04/google-begins-testing-its-augmented-reality-glasses/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, no! As if people weren't distracted enough already.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds like a terrible idea...


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Will it help us know about people's power levels?

Because that would be sweet


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

I just hope it tells us useful info like


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing how it would work while you're driving. Any ideas?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

This will really assist people while they're attempting to drive, crossing the street or having a conversation with a real person. Sounds awesome. Now I'll never know whether someone is listening to me or playing online checkers with their eyeballs.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The idea of people being able to walk around video recording and taking pictures without you have any clue whatsoever is kind of creepy. I guess hidden cameras in barbie dolls will no longer be needed anymore.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I'll wait for the contact lenses.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Will it help us know about people's power levels?


Just hope nobody goes Super Saiyan and shatters your glasses with their off the chart readings...
"Super Sayans are real"


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Just hope nobody goes Super Saiyan and shatters your glasses with their off the chart readings...


Especially if I was driving. Because that would totally ruin the pictures that I secretly just took of the mildly attractive 26-year-old lady that just passed by.

Edit: did I say something about driving?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

What is this ****? Where are my augmented reality SUNGLASSES or EYEPATCH?

I get around in style, what the **** are these people thinking?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Philip said:


> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/04/google-begins-testing-its-augmented-reality-glasses/


Rest assured, the Society of Plastic Surgeons will be lobbying to get those glasses banned


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Will it help us know about people's power levels?
> 
> Because that would be sweet


You guys are noobs. The correct terms are Battle Power (or Sento Ryokou if you want to be perfectly authentic) and Super Saiya-jin. Dragon Ball nerd at your service. :tiphat:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> You guys are noobs. The correct terms are Battle Power [...] Dragon Ball nerd at your service. :tiphat:


I doubt you're a bigger DB nerd than the fine folks at Dragonball.wikia, and they call it power level. The rest of what you said seems to be correct, though.

Edit: Battle power seems to be correct only for the video games.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I doubt you're a bigger DB nerd than the fine folks at Dragonball.wikia, and they call it power level. The rest of what you said seems to be correct, though.
> 
> Edit: Battle power seems to be correct only for the video games.


LOL that's funny. The dragon ball wikia infamous amongst the most hardcore DB fanbase. for it's horrible misinformation.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> LOL that's funny. The dragon ball wikia infamous for it's horrible misinformation amongst the most hardcore DB fanbase.


Can you cite some hardcore DB fanbase that criticizes the DB wikia?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Can you cite some hardcore DB fanbase that criticizes the DB wikia?


http://www.kanzenshuu.com/

This is a much better place to get accurate DB information. They just merged with another site about a week ago so all the information hasn't been carried over yet. But they definitely don't think Dragonball Wikia is very reliable.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> http://www.kanzenshuu.com/
> 
> This is a much better place to get accurate DB information. They just merged with another site about a week ago so all the information hasn't been carried over yet. But they definitely don't think Dragonball Wikia is very reliable.


I would gladly say that I stand corrected if I could find one reference to DB Wikia in that site; alas, I found nothing whatsoever. What's the other site that they merged with?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> I would gladly say that I stand corrected if I could find one reference to DB Wikia in that site; alas, I found nothing whatsoever. What's the other site that they merged with?


They don't outright say that DB wikia sucks right on the website. But if you read enough forum posts and listen to enough of their podcasts you come across references to DB wikia's unreliability. Want me to find you the right podcast episode where they say something like this?

The two sites that merged were DaizenshuuEX and Kanzentai.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> They don't outright say that DB wikia sucks right on the website. But if you read enough forum posts and listen to enough of their podcasts you come across references to DB wikia's unreliability.
> 
> The two sites that merged were DaizenshuuEX and Kanzentai.


You win.

......


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't believe I just read the conversation above.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I can't believe I just read the conversation above.


I can't believe I participated in it. I blame empiricism and the unnecessary stress it puts upon sensory experience.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

violadude said:


> Want me to find you the right podcast episode where they say something like this?.


Wait, I didn't notice this. Yes, yes, I do.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You missed it because he edited it in after you already submitted defeat


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Wait, I didn't notice this. Yes, yes, I do.


Ok, I will have it, maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently started rewatching Dragonball Z for the third time. I remember it being funny, but I was surprised to find every episode of the first "saga" had me in stitches the whole way through.


----------

